# R34 GTR Rear Light Cover (Passenger Side)



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi, as per title.

I am looking for a passenger side R34 GTR rear light cover. 

I have the drivers side thanks to a member on here who i cannot thank enough. :bowdown1:

If you have one please shout! Thank you in advance


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Opps read it wrong


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

TABZ said:


> Opps read it wrong


haha! read it earlier just came on to reply and ask lol


----------



## ben_harmer32 (Feb 16, 2012)

bump


----------

